# "Winter Honeysuckle"



## hydros

I'm trying to find the Romanian word for this particular flower.  Online dictionaries come up with "caprifoi" for the word "honeysuckle," but I'm wondering if there is a colloquial (or simply local) name for this specific variety of honeysuckle, also known as "the winter beauty" and "lonicera x purpusii."  I can't post URLs yet, so pictures and information on the flower can be found by doing a Google Images search for "Lonicera × purpusii".  The very first image in the list is a good picture of the flower, and has more information on its origins.

Thanks kindly.


----------



## Claudiopolis

Try "Caşie" but I'm not sure it's the same plant.


----------



## hydros

I couldn't find any pictures of "Caşie," so I'm not sure if it's the same flower.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the forum!

I am familiar with the name "caprifoi" but to be honest, I had no idea it was this plant!  I usually found the name in books only. 

I showed a picture to my mum and she immediately identified it as "Mânuţa Maicii Domnului" (something like _Our Lord's Mother's Hand_).


----------



## hydros

Thanks!

Someone else suggested that "Mânuţa Maicii Domnului" might be the name, but another friend disagreed, so I guess that's two votes yes and one no.

Can I ask what understanding you had of the word "caprifoi" before?


----------



## farscape

hydros said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Someone else suggested that "Mânuţa Maicii Domnului" might be the name, but another friend disagreed, so I guess that's two votes yes and one no.
> 
> Can I ask what understanding you had of the word "caprifoi" before?




Mâna (Mânuţa) Maicii Domnului = Caprifoi

Lat. Lonicera Caprifolium & Lonicera Tellmaniana

Best,


----------



## hydros

Thanks!  That clears that up.


----------

